
Ask HN: Favorite Networking Links? Help a TA - rosstex
Hello HN! I will be TAing a course on Networking next semester, and my goal is to be able to complement each topic with some cool demonstration, application or article. Here is the course schedule: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-inst.cs.berkeley.edu&#x2F;~cs168&#x2F;fa15&#x2F;
I&#x27;ve been mainly browsing HN for links, and here are some interesting ones I came across:<p>Passive TCP&#x2F;IP Geo-Location - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;geoloc.foremski.pl&#x2F;<p>DNS Enumeration - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;darkoperator&#x2F;dnsrecon<p>&quot;Why do we use the Linux kernel&#x27;s TCP stack? - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12021195<p>The History of the URL: Domain, Protocol, and Port - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eager.io&#x2F;blog&#x2F;the-history-of-the-url-domain-and-protocol&#x2F;<p>Levels of Abstraction: Net, Web, Graph - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.w3.org&#x2F;DesignIssues&#x2F;Abstractions.html<p>I&#x27;d love to see what cool things you all have found. Anything interactive is a big plus! (Also, there was this one site that talked about designing very efficient netcode for syncing two computers in this 3D visualizer with flying red cubes. I have unfortunately been unable to find it.)
======
gregonicus
[http://www.submarinecablemap.com/](http://www.submarinecablemap.com/)

[http://www.architectureofradio.com/](http://www.architectureofradio.com/)

~~~
rosstex
I forgot about the submarine map! It's fascinating to study.

------
rosstex
Adding to the list:

Dublin Traceroute: [https://dublin-traceroute.net](https://dublin-
traceroute.net). A cool traceroute visualizer that maps the topology much
better than a traditional traceroute (finds NATs and other cool things.)

------
fahimulhaq
If you are interested in building something interactive for your students, we
should talk.

My contact information is in my profile

